# [SOLVED] tecumseh 6.5 no spark



## rokkit (May 21, 2011)

I have a tecumseh 6.5, model #LEV 120. I've used it twice this year, tried to use yesterday and it wouldn't start. It's not getting any spark. How can I check the coil and what is the gap? I've tried disconnecting kill wire and I do have a new plug. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## rokkit (May 21, 2011)

*Re: tecumseh 6.5 no spark*

Got lawnmower running. I used tips from another post. Pulled coil, cleaned coil and flywheel with 220 sandpaper set gap with a business card reassembled and it started right up.


----------

